# Whats for Dinner Tonight?



## Ironman

I'm trying a Papa Murphy's stuffed pizza for the first time - the take and bake kind. I'm sure it won't be as good as homeade but I'm curious (I have a killer recipe for homeade pizza - ask if interested). What are you having?


----------



## Doc

The Pizza sounds good.  

We had sirloin steaks grilled out.   Baked potatoes and a salad.  What a night for you to ask.  We might have steaks once a month, especially during the week that is very unusual for us. ummmm good.


----------



## thcri RIP

Dang it guys, you can't be talking food here.  I just got out of the hospital and I can only eat liquids right now.

As far as Papa Murphy's.  Not bad pizza but then anything would taste good right now.  You being from Wisconsin you should try Kwik Trips new half baked pizza.  They are pretty darn good and this week-end on sale for $5.98.  At least in our area they are.

Where abouts in Wisconsin you hiding from???


Just me Murph, and not the Papa Murphy's


----------



## Gatorboy

Tonight, called Outback to place order.  Drove to the takeaway parking area, watched the cutie bring out the food, signed the bill and drove home to eat a great meal in the comfort of our home.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Gatorboy said:
			
		

> Tonight, called Outback to place order. Drove to the takeaway parking area, watched the cutie bring out the food, signed the bill and drove home to eat a great meal


 
What was he wearing?


----------



## thcri RIP

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> What was he wearing?


 
    Dang it that hurt my stomach


----------



## Ironman

Doc, that sounds great! I thought I smelled something good! We grill out year-round too.



			
				thcri said:
			
		

> Dang it guys, you can't be talking food here. I just got out of the hospital and I can only eat liquids right now.
> 
> As far as Papa Murphy's. Not bad pizza but then anything would taste good right now. You being from Wisconsin you should try Kwik Trips new half baked pizza. They are pretty darn good and this week-end on sale for $5.98. At least in our area they are.
> 
> Where abouts in Wisconsin you hiding from???
> 
> 
> Just me Murph, and not the Papa Murphy's


Murph, sorry about this thread, I was just interested what everyone was having for suppers. Maybe you can have a shot of whiskey and a few beers to wash down them pain killers? Take your mind right off the food, lol! A guy I work with really likes those Kwik trip pizza's - I might have to look into it...

I am hiding in Janesville WI, to be exact. Far enough south of Madison so I don't have to deal with that city.   I've beeen thru Janesville Minnesota once on my way to Mankato (Chevy and Mettlers). Happy to hear you are out of the hospital!


----------



## Melensdad

Ironchef, we occasionally get PapaMurphys.  Take a little EVOO and brush it on the crust before putting it in the oven, then sprinkle a little "Italian seasoning" or similar herb/spice mix lightly over the oiled crust.


----------



## daedong

Ironchef said:
			
		

> What are you having?



Cold corned beef (I cooked it yesterday)and salad.

I love pizza but its not good for diabetics.


----------



## BoneheadNW

daedong said:
			
		

> Cold corned beef (I cooked it yesterday)and salad.
> 
> I love pizza but its not good for diabetics.


Vin, no kangaroo burgers or koala meatballs?  I hear they taste like chicken.
Bone


----------



## daedong

BoneheadNW said:
			
		

> Vin, no kangaroo burgers or koala meatballs?  I hear they taste like chicken.
> Bone


I don't know about koala, but roo tastes nothing like chicken, its a strong red meat, with a very strong game taste.

I beleive crocodile does taste similar to chicken


----------



## Doc

Gatorboy said:
			
		

> Tonight, called Outback to place order. Drove to the takeaway parking area, watched the cutie bring out the food, signed the bill and drove home to eat a great meal


 


			
				DZ said:
			
		

> What was he wearing?



   ......I'm lucky coffee did not spray all over my keyboard on that one.  Good one DZ!!!!!!!


----------



## bczoom

Dang...  I didn't get a chance to eat dinner last night.  Actually, I didn't even get a chance to eat lunch.  _Maybe_ today will be better but it may be a repeat.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Watch out for Papa Murphy's if you are sensitive to MSG.  Some of their pizzas are loaded in the stuff.  It'll make you have to drink at least six extra beer (at least that's what I tell my wife).


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:
			
		

> Dang...  I didn't get a chance to eat dinner last night.  Actually, I didn't even get a chance to eat lunch.  _Maybe_ today will be better but it may be a repeat.



Your priorities are wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## DaveNay

Ironchef said:
			
		

> I'm trying a Papa Murphy's stuffed pizza for the first time - the take and bake kind. I'm sure it won't be as good as homeade but I'm curious (I have a killer recipe for homeade pizza - ask if interested). What are you having?



I have never tried any of the take and bake pizza places...if I am going to do take out pizza, I want it hot and ready to eat, not have to take it home, and wait another 20 minutes while the oven heats, and the pizza cooks.

As far as the recipie....shoot it my way.

Someday, we can meet half way and have Giordanos in Rockford.


----------



## Ironman

Papa Murphy's was pretty good, I must say. Nothing like a pie from a pizzeria but I can say I had it. That pizza did make me thirsty - I had to have 2 beers and a few shots of whiskey. 


			
				DaveNay said:
			
		

> I have never tried any of the take and bake pizza places...if I am going to do take out pizza, I want it hot and ready to eat, not have to take it home, and wait another 20 minutes while the oven heats, and the pizza cooks.
> 
> As far as the recipie....shoot it my way.
> 
> Someday, we can meet half way and have Giordanos in Rockford.


Little Ceasers has ready-to-go large pizza's for $5.00. But then you have to eat it... I'll get that pizza recipe up too. You would be suprised how good a homeade pizza can taste.

Yes, that would be fun to meet at Giordanos. I'll have to look them up. Good stuff eh?


----------



## DaveNay

Ironchef said:
			
		

> Yes, that would be fun to meet at Giordanos. I'll have to look them up. Good stuff eh?



The best.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am thinking of getting take out.. you know.. something sinfully fattening and delicious?
Or, I could go to the Hong Kong buffet and graze like a starved yak.. which I've been known to do on more than one occasion.
 
Having said that.. I'll be back later.. 
Watch out Crab Rangoon, here I come!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Crab cakes sound really good right now!  HHMMMmmmm  I need to call the wife and have her pick up some crab meat!  I might just have to make some up for dinner!


----------



## pirate_girl

Probably something eaten quickly at work.
It's a pain in the butt working short staffed.
It leaves little time for taking proper breaks.


----------



## Doc

Soup beans and cornbread last night.

I saw chicken set out to thaw for todays dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Soup beans and cornbread last night.
> 
> I saw chicken set out to thaw for todays dinner.


MMMMmm mmmmmmm Doc.. beans and cornbread.
What a nice comfort food meal, huh?
I like soup beans with tons of pepper and chopped onions,my cornbread dripping in butter and sprinkled with paprika.
Geez, now I am hungry 
Maybe I'll stop someplace on the way to work and get something that I can reheat in the microwave and not stand around eating a cold sandwich (like last night) grrrr
Bye for now folks!
Have a great Sunday


----------



## Doc

Ever try sprikling brown sugar over the top of the corn bread before you bake it?

My wife got it from her grandma I think, but it sure is good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Ever try sprikling brown sugar over the top of the corn bread before you bake it?
> 
> My wife got it from her grandma I think, but it sure is good.


Nope Doc.. never tried that- but I will now!
Sounds really good.


----------



## pirate_girl

3 cheese lasagna and texas toast garlic bread...
YUM-O! lol


----------



## Bobcat

LAASSSSAAGGNNNAAAAA!!! Ooooooohh.
Don't forget to dip that garlic bread in some EVOO!


_(shame on you for picking on poor Sush)_


----------



## Melensdad

Meatloaf.  I made it.  It has 2 eggs.  2 slices of potato bread + 2 slices of 12 grain bread, chopped.  1 medium onion.  2 pounds of ground veal, beef and pork mixture.  Some Uncle Ray's Sweet BBQ, some Asian BBQ and some spices.  Then it was baked with some Ketchup on top (Red Gold Brand, because we don't want to support that commie who married into the Heinz fortune)


----------



## thcri RIP

Chili, left over from last night


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Homemade potato soup with ham and bacon in it.
Actually reheated leftovers, it's always better the second time around


----------



## Ironman

OhioTC18 said:


> Homemade potato soup with ham and bacon in it.
> Actually reheated leftovers, it's always better the second time around


That sounds great! And yeah, it always tastes better after you stick it in the fridge for a day!

We had grilled cheese and tomato soup tonight.

I can't wait for Turkey day! Gobble gobble!


----------



## thcri RIP

Iron Chef,  where have you been for the last 6 months??  Welcome back


----------



## pirate_girl

leftovers are the best aren't they?
especially soups and casseroles.
mmmmmmm tomato soup and grilled cheese..
my all time favorite cold weather quickie..
As a side note: you know those electric sandwich makers?
I almost ruined mine using it for the first time.
Cheese coming out every crack and crevice.. grrrrrr
I tried to make a grilled cheese pocket in it.
Mental note: slice off bread crust first, don't add 2 lbs of cheese per slice of bread lol


----------



## mtntopper

Elk meat made into sloppy joes with a cole slaw side dish. We will now see how good the new elk she shot last Monday tastes? We have another 260 pounds in the freezer to go, so I hope it is as good as last years.


----------



## Ironman

thcri said:


> Iron Chef, where have you been for the last 6 months?? Welcome back


Hey thcri! Thanx!  

Got an email from an old friend about this place... I've been working on, and modding the heck my Northstar engine (325+hp and kicking @ss with it in my Caddy),... kids... new house... ect., ect. 

I hope to visit often and contribute when I can, its great to be back. This is a great site and I miss you guys! 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

holy shit!!!!  HEY BUDDY!!!  Ironchef where have you been??


----------



## Ironman

Deadly Sushi said:


> holy shit!!!!  HEY BUDDY!!! Ironchef where have you been??


Hey Paul!!!  

Great to see you here buddy!!! Whats cookin?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Well I can say that I really enjoy it here. Cool folks with functional conversational abilities and dont mind DISCUSSING things. Even cooking.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Ironchef said:


> Got an email from an old friend about this place... I've been working on, and modding the heck my Northstar engine (325+hp and kicking @ss with it in my Caddy),... kids... new house... ect., ect.


 
Start a new thread on that Northstar Engine!
and remember . . .


----------



## Ironman

Hey PB! I'll try to start a thread about N*'s. Damn sweet engine, I tell ya... I'm eating ricers for breakfast out there. 


PBinWA said:


> Start a new thread on that Northstar Engine!
> and remember . . .









So anyway.... tonight we feasted on State fair corn dogs from Sams Club, lol.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

did you give her a name?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I think I will make my world famous white bean and corn bread for my son and I Saturday night.  I like to roast a couple of red, green and if they have them a couple of yellow Jalapeno peppers!  Then after the beans have soaked all night and all day slowly cook them up and add the roasted Jalapenos in.  For corn bread it has to be made from scratch with NO sugar.  At least not for this meal.  Then before I pour the corn bread batter into an Iron skillet I like to add the rest of those nicely roasted Jalapenos for color and a little flavor plus a bit of a kick.  Serve with some ICE cold beer and man what a treat!


----------



## pirate_girl

LEFTOVERS!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

If I was that dog. That cat would be my next meal!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

No Corn bread tonight.  Instead we had a Honey baked ham with the trimmings.


----------



## pirate_girl

No leftovers for me tonight, by golly!
Red Lobster for din din at 6pm.. yay!! lol


----------



## BigAl RIP

Kinda cool here today so I think we may make up a batch of "Cajun Jumbalaya". A little hot sour dough bread to go with that and some Key Lime Pie for dessert.
  I may even break open a bottle of *Samuel Smiths* "Oatmeal stout reserve "  . Its a little hard to find , but well worth it .I actually do not drink much ,but it sure goes together well .   


    Whose coming over for dinner ??????


----------



## Doc

If I was closer I would Al.     That all sure sounds good.

As it is, we're having leftovers.  I can handle one more day of turkey, home made noodles and fixings.  Sure better than PB&J.


----------



## rugerman

Fresh grilled tuna, garlic bread and a salad. A friend of mine that,s a charter boat captain in Destin, Florida just came up with his two boys for a couple of days of hunting and brought it, I can hardly wait. rugerman


----------



## rugerman

Update!!! Man was that tuna good, I had a grilled tuna sandwich for lunch today with some of the leftovers and there is just enough left for one for supper tonight after i get back from hunting this evening. rugerman


----------



## Ironman

Jacks frozen combonation self rise pizza.... (it was pretty good actually)

Anyone have any good chili recipes? I'll show you mine if...


----------



## pirate_girl

Home made potato cheese soup, topped with chives and bacon bits.
I'll probably have a piece or two of that thick texas toast garlic bread as well.


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> Home made potato cheese soup, topped with chives and bacon bits.
> I'll probably have a piece or two of that thick texas toast garlic bread as well.


 

I am coming by..............

Actually we are going to Ryans buffett, our nite out sort of.


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> I am coming by..............
> 
> Actually we are going to Ryans buffett, our nite out sort of.


There used to be a Ryan's around here.
It closed down and is now an Applebee's.

Man I love to graze at a good buffet lol


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> There used to be a Ryan's around here.
> It closed down and is now an Applebee's.
> 
> Man I love to graze at a good buffet lol


 


We have a few of them here, but this one we really like. Hope our waitress is working tonite, we have one that really does a great job for us...........and she is cute as can be..............which I like of course.


What you are having sounds GREAT!  Home cooking, I like that too


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> We have a few of them here, but this one we really like. Hope our waitress is working tonite, we have one that really does a great job for us...........and she is cute as can be..............which I like of course.
> 
> 
> What you are having sounds GREAT! Home cooking, I like that too


 
It's not often I cook for myself. If and when I do, I make batches that can be eaten as leftovers for dinner at work as well.

I like Golden Corral and a good chinese buffet.
So many things to choose, so little room in the tum tum. haha


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> It's not often I cook for myself. If and when I do, I make batches that can be eaten as leftovers for dinner at work as well.
> 
> I like Golden Corral and a good chinese buffet.
> So many things to choose, so little room in the tum tum. haha


 

You and I would get along great, well at least in our eating we would.   I love GC, Holly does not.  I love chinese, Holly likes it, but only at one place and with work and our schedules it is hard to get there.  There is a chinese buffet right up from work.................and she does not like it much, but goes for me at times.


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> You and I would get along great, well at least in our eating we would. I love GC, Holly does not. I love chinese, Holly likes it, but only at one place and with work and our schedules it is hard to get there. There is a chinese buffet right up from work.................and she does not like it much, but goes for me at times.


See what a good wife that Holly is?? 
Chinese buffets tend to have the same items no matter where you go.
I dig into any and all shrimp, the crab rangoons, fried rice and the sesame green beans.
Hmmmmm Danny. You're going to make me say to heck with the soup idea and have me heading out to Jing Fong haha!!


----------



## RNE228

pirate_girl said:


> a good chinese buffet.
> So many things to choose, so little room in the tum tum. haha


 
skip the buffet and go straight to a starter of hot sour soup, and a plate of bbq pork chow fun with black bean garlic sauce Oh ya! No worries about vampires after the garlic  

Actually, Harvey's in Lake Tahoe has a pretty good seafood buffet on Friday and Saturday eve


----------



## Doc

Tonight we're having Dirty Rice  with a side of peas.  Simple but good.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Home made Pizza with all the crap I can pile on top.   Veggies, Peperoni, Sausage, extra cheese...YAY...


----------



## Ironman

White castle frozen cheeseburgers in the microwave... holy crap, these little burgers are addictive!


----------



## Bobcat

Room Service - 

Two marinated and charbroiled chicken breasts topped with mushroom sauce, mixed vegetables, baked potato with sour cream and butter, seasoned garlic toast, garden salad with Italian dressing, and the big finish with a slice of New Yawk cheesecake and coffee.


----------



## pirate_girl

Glad to know it wasn't leftover cold pizza... or some crap from Wendy's.
Looks good Bob.
Too bad I wasn't there to grab a slice of that beef.. I mean CHEESECAKE. lol
New Yawk?
haha..


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a fish sandwich from the A&W, and bottled water.
Of course, it was eaten off the med cart while I was making rounds, between 6-7 pm.
grrrrrr


----------



## Bobcat

At least I had a couple of chicken, ah, breasts. 




_two can play at that game, eh?_


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> At least I had a couple of chicken, ah, breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _two can play at that game, eh?_


Uh huh, we CAN LOL!!!!
turdhead...


----------

